
What’s your favorite CMS and why? - johnarcews
http://webgeekph.com/resources/whats-your-favorite-cms-and-why/
======
desigooner
I haven't really worked with Joomla since forever but it was a pain in the
neck when it came to fine grained user privileges and content types .. I want
to try out Wordpress as a CMS in the near future..

